# anyone want a b12 jdm grille?



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

before i put this thing on ebay, i wanted to offer it to u guys at $50.










i get small jdm parts from time to time, while i wait for large parts to get thru the shipping process. i dont need the grille, i have the nismo one :fluffy:

any takers?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

hhhmm......whats this nismo grille you speak of? seems when i'm broke, all kinds of good stuff come available.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

the nismo grille is nearly impossible to get. look up charles johnson's b12. he has one. 

one week from today, the grille will go up for auction


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

SS: How much?


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

OOPS...Maybe I should have read the post...


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

reasonable offers accepted. i dont want to hassle w/auction


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll give you $50 for it. You accept PayPal?


----------



## OMSIN13B (Jul 21, 2008)

IF YOU DO ACCEPT PAYPAL I'LL GIVE YOU 50 FOR ONE ASWELL


----------



## JOSE(B12)FONSECA (Mar 2, 2014)

you still have the grill nissan sunny? I am from Puerto Rico. As serious as the price and shipping? you can send messages to my e-mail to [email protected]


----------

